# cutting opening for ceiling light box



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Always cut the hole smaller than needed, you can always enlarge it. You cannot put it back nearly as easily. Use a box that will be installed as the template.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you installing an old work box in existing ceiling or hanging drywall over a new work box.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If it's new box and new drywall, consider a fan- rated box.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Hang the sheet and cut out the box with a rotozip.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

the light box is already up in the ceiling. I was just wondering if there was an easier exact way of doing it.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

If I was in your town, I could have helped you hang the DW board in the time it took to make this post. …

Remember as the drywall (DW) board is laying on the saw horse or floor, the orientation of the light box cut. As DW has a "up" side to it. So it is a LOT easier for me, to cut out electrical ceiling boxes with the UP side of the drywall facing up, while I mark it out for the box cut. (don't have to envision the cuts in reverse) 

Take the measurement per my sketch and cut out a one diameter hole where the center of the box is to be. Then, put the board up and with a helper or DW hoist in use, then check to see if the one inch hole is inside the box. If it is not, then you just made a hole that will have to be taped and mudded over.  


If it is, go ahead and screw fasten the DW board enough to take the load off, but NOT too close to the box yet. Take a drywall saw or zip tool if one is available, and then finish cutting out the box to fit properly. BE mindful not to damage any wires in the box and be sure the power is off to them. 

Cut the box out while not getting over a 1/8 in or so from the outer sides of the ceiling box. Make the cuts to where the DW board will eventually slide up and over the box, and then it will bottom out against the ceiling joists (or existing structure). Now finish fastening the board permanently. . All done.

And don't be discouraged too fast. It takes a lot of practice to ever get good at making electrical box cut outs right ...the FIRST time. 

Now, if one does not want to go to all the problem of making measurements, they can do the DW 101 cheater course way. Just screw two 8/32 machine screws in the ceiling electrical box and allow them to stick out passed the face of the drywall.

With a helper or hoist, put the sheet of DW up, align it to fit properly in place as it will be permanently. Then, give the DW board a good SMACK with a open hand right on top of where the two machine heads are sticking out of the box.

Take the DW board down, and you will find the two bolt head dents made on the UP side of the DW board. They will be used to mark out the box location now. Good Luck and All JMO


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

thanks for responding. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

rjniles said:


> Hang the sheet and cut out the box with a rotozip.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Very few people can use a roto zip without over cutting boxes. Surely an inexperienced person should avoid using a roto zip.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Suggest that you do as Greg said, put a couple of screws in diagonally opposite cover plate holes. Only leave them sticking out about 3/4 inches (assuming 1/2" drywall). Put up your drywall. Press on the drywall in the area of the box causing the screws to punch through the drywall. Remove the screws an put them in another box of the same size and shape. Hold that box up to the drywall with screws in the holes of the drywall and mark where to cut the opening in the drywall.


----------

